# Alcohol During Ramadan



## southafricanscooby

Hi Guys 

Just arrived from South Africa last week from holiday i know its Ramadan but can anyone help me with a place to buy some drinks for my BBQ tonight in new Cairo 

I have tried the following 

Gocheers ( placed order never arrived ) 
Drinkies ( they say they closed ) 
Max24 ( drove past 3 times they seem closed ) 

Thanks 
Ricky


----------

